# Comcast Sportsnet Philadelphia



## crazymomof4 (Aug 10, 2010)

New here!
Will try not to make this too long, but I am a woman, so bear with me :lol:

Currently have comcast cable. Pending DTV install for beginning of Sept. (took advantage of a great promo)
Problem is, we are all Phillies fans. Seriously thinking of canceling the install! Hate to miss all those games on CSN! I've been reading threads, here and elsewhere, where Phillies fans lament this and some options are given as suggestions. Most of these threads are older tho, and I thought I'd write asking for updated info on this subject.

How are Phillies fans "surviving" with satellite in 2010? Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Some options I'd like to know more about:

~slingbox to my PC from my parents nextdoor who have comcast. (?)
~live stream games online- how often does this happen?
~MLB network- still black out all games for Philly area accounts?
~MLB.TV subscription online? Live or only archived games?

Side note but still on topic- did anyone see the recent headlines on the satellite vs comcast battle over CSN? Dish filed a formal complaint w/ the FCC. Any thoughts on this update?


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

ok my parents in NJ have directv, they have NO CSN = no phillies or any teams.

they have to go to a bar that hopefully has CSN. which is what you will need to do.

I have both, I love directv, but I have the cheapest comcast package like 30 bucks for 2 channels CSN and TCN so you have that option.


----------



## crazymomof4 (Aug 10, 2010)

Here is what we decided to do:
According to comcast's website the "Limited Basic" choice in my area is $12.90/mo and it includes CSN. A comcast rep verified that for me (hope she was correct).
So, going to keep comcast voice and internet and just downgrade tv part to "limited basic" in addition to directv.
Hoping that soon the FCC rules on the complaint filed by the satellite providers and comcast has to finally allow them access to CSN in Philly. Then we will drop the limited basic.

At this point in the Phillies season, we don't want to miss a single game, right?


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

just remember, Directv if an when they get CSN, they will still not have TCN, 

comcast ill put alot of games on their. last year for the first time ever

no flyers sixers games on either phl17 or upn57


----------

